

Node.js production ships unmaintained version of v8 - rst
https://code.google.com/p/v8/issues/detail?id=3692#c3

======
CmonDev
There is such a thing as "Node.js production"? It's still v0.10.33 - don't be
too harsh, give it a few years.

------
serve_yay
That seems... bad.

~~~
oso2k
Did it seem bad a year ago? 2? 3? It's always been that way. 3 years ago, when
ry was still on the project, it was only 30 days delta [0][1]. Joyent has
chosen to increase the Technical Debt in order to increase overall Node
Stability. Pick your poison.

[0] [https://github.com/v8/v8/tree/3.6.6](https://github.com/v8/v8/tree/3.6.6)

[1]
[https://github.com/joyent/node/commit/0ba8f05a423df0e2ef53fc...](https://github.com/joyent/node/commit/0ba8f05a423df0e2ef53fcbc6e8c490d6bd06395)

